# Need to increasing nic level in ejuice



## Khan83 (19/12/15)

I'm bad at math guys . Help a brother out

I've got 2 x 30ml's of juice , 1 is 12mg & the other 18mg. If I combine both , how much more 36mg nic do I need to add in order to get the now 60ml juice strength up to *24mg*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dubz (19/12/15)

12mg + 18mg will give you 15mg so you need 9mg more so it should be 45ml of 36mg nic.

*EDIT

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/12/15)

idk did I do something wrong here ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/12/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 41398
> 
> 
> idk did I do something wrong here ?


I think you are correct - i got the same, i made a typo. My bad


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> I'm bad at math guys . Help a brother out
> 
> I've got 2 x 30ml's of juice , 1 is 12mg & the other 18mg. If I combine both , how much more 36mg nic do I need to add in order to get the now 60ml juice strength up to *24mg*
> 
> Thanks in advance



YMMV cos Ive never mixed juice before, but tackling it as simple maths and Id say you need 45ml of 36mg/ml mix, added to your 60ml of 15mg/ml existing juice.
How I went about it is as follows:
you already have 12x30 and 18x30 to give 900mg in 60ml
45ml of 36mg = 1620mg nic 
add the 1620 and the 900 = 2520 total nic / by the now increased 105ml = *24mg/ml*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/15)

Quite correct @BuzzGlo, one needs to add 45ml of 36mg nic to the combined juices.

Do you vape 24 mg @Khan83? If so, I might have some juices here, which I can pass on.


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

@BuzzGlo You're correct, its taken me like 15min with MS calc.


----------



## method1 (19/12/15)

I'd imagine that 45ml will affect the flavour considerably though - maybe do a smaller batch first and see if you like the results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Khan83 (19/12/15)

@Dubz , @blujeenz , @BuzzGlo - Thanks guys. Appreciate you taking the time to assist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (19/12/15)

Andre said:


> Quite correct @BuzzGlo, one needs to add 45ml of 36mg nic to the combined juices.
> 
> Do you vape 24 mg @Khan83? If so, I might have some juices here, which I can pass on.


Thanks @Andre but I have quite a bit of base liquids already that I'm trying to finish off.

I only vape 24mg on the evod for a quick nicotine fix in the office. I'd love to go higher but decided to stay within 24mg as that's generally considered the safe zone. Rest of the time I stick to 18 on the tank & 12 on the RDA


----------



## Khan83 (19/12/15)

method1 said:


> I'd imagine that 45ml will affect the flavour considerably though - maybe do a smaller batch first and see if you like the results.


Thanks @method1 . Was expecting that so I'm gona chuck in some glazed cherry concentrate that Ive been trying to get rid of lol


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/12/15)

eJuice Me Up is the application I use. I find it pretty handy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

Khan,
C'on mate just vape the 36mg and stop being such a sissy  

(I'm just kidding )
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (19/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Khan,
> C'on mate just vape the 36mg and stop being such a sissy
> 
> (I'm just kidding )
> Dave


Haha , I'm getting a buzz just thinking about it

Dammit , now you've got me wanting to try it just for the heck of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> Haha , I'm getting a buzz just thinking about it
> 
> Dammit , now you've got me wanting to try it just for the heck of it


Well, I (and a few others) started off on 36 mg way back in the mpt2/Evod hey days. It got me off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

I can confirm what @Dubz and the other guys said
In your example, my calcs yield *45ml *of 36mg as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Here's the calc @Khan83




Where 'x' is the unknown quantity of 36mg you want to add to get the mix to 24. You can adjust it if you want to try first with smaller quantities. 

I just shortcutted the 60ml because that as @Dubz pointed out becomes 15mg. Halfway between 12 and 18.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

Andre said:


> Well, I (and a few others) started off on 36 mg way back in the mpt2/Evod hey days. It got me off the stinkies!


Good to know @Andre , I may just try it. 

On the subox I'm good at 12mg . The Evods for stealth vaping at work. 5 or 6 toots of 24mg & I'd be golden but now it barely satisfies.


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Here's the calc @Khan83
> 
> View attachment 41429
> 
> ...


Much obliged @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/12/15)

Andre said:


> Well, I (and a few others) started off on 36 mg way back in the mpt2/Evod hey days. It got me off the stinkies!


I'm doing between 3 and 5mg in my adv,guess I'm a light weight in my old age.


----------



## DougP (20/12/15)

Just a curved ball..
What nic you adding...
36 mg pure VG or
36 mg pure PG 
Because this will entirely change your PG/VG ratio by a lot..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (20/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I'm doing between 3 and 5mg in my adv,guess I'm a light weight in my old age.



Reading through this thread and finding your comment has put me at ease a little. Thought I was the only one with weak @ss lungs that can only handle 3mg


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

DougP said:


> Just a curved ball..
> What nic you adding...
> 36 mg pure VG or
> 36 mg pure PG
> ...


PG nic @DougP . Wont affect the final mix much as I'm using a 100% pg base . Not too concerned with flavor drop either cos when I'm vaping on the Evod it's just for throat hit & nic fix.

Flavour & clouds I use the subox


----------



## DougP (20/12/15)

Kewl

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> PG nic @DougP . Wont affect the final mix much as I'm using a 100% pg base . Not too concerned with flavor drop either cos when I'm vaping on the Evod it's just for throat hit & nic fix.
> 
> Flavour & clouds I use the subox



Did i hear Evod1 
Awesome @Khan83 
She is humble, yet mighty 
With the right fuel she does a great job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Did i hear Evod1
> Awesome @Khan83
> She is humble, yet mighty
> With the right fuel she does a great job


@Silver , Evod Mega
Humble yet mighty indeed . Amazes me how this "budget" device packs such a punch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> @Silver , Evod Mega
> Humble yet mighty indeed . Amazes me how this "budget" device packs such a punch



Ok, super
I suppose the evod mega is like a V8 compared to the little "50cc" Evod1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Ok, super
> I suppose the evod mega is like a V8 compared to the little "50cc" Evod1


 Love the analogy
The mega's still a baby compared to other devices but pop in a 0.8ohm coil , high nic/pg juice & this thing hits like a freight train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> Love the analogy
> The mega's still a baby compared to other devices but pop in a 0.8ohm coil , high nic/pg juice & this thing hits like a freight train



Love that!!
The right fuel makes all the difference indeed


----------

